# PLEASE KEEP SISTER SHIMMIE IN YOUR PRAYERS....



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 29, 2010)

*Edited:*

Her mom went home to be with the Lord today 

She said that her mom passed peacefully, and so she is comforted with that. 

She wanted me to let all of you know that she appreciate your prayers and love for her.

Thank you in advance for your prayers and words of encouragement for our sister in the Lord.  *She is always here for us*.....let her know that we are standing with her and praying for her during this time.

We love you, Shimmie 

N&W


----------



## mscocoface (Jan 29, 2010)

Praying for her and her family.  She is always a sweetie, I truly appreciate and adore her.


----------



## ixoyegodisgood (Jan 29, 2010)

praying...


----------



## *Frisky* (Jan 29, 2010)

oh no I am so sorry to hear this

It is devastating to lose a parent even if you are somewhat prepared for it.

Prayers to you Sister Shimmie..we love you


----------



## Tee (Jan 29, 2010)

So sorry to hear this.  Huggles.  Prayers for Shimmie and her family!


----------



## sidney (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh this is difficult news to hear.  I know that God will be with sister Shimmie and strengthen her and her family.  My prayers are going up for her.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 29, 2010)

Shimmie, I hope you are able to find some comfort in this very difficult time.


----------



## plainj (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh no.  I'm sorry that you have to go through this, Shimmie. I am praying for you. May God give you abundant peace and comfort. We love you Shimmie. Just know that God is right there with you.


----------



## BeaLady (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh no.  My prayers go out to Shimmie and her family.  I pray that the Holy Spirit will give them strength and comfort.

Shimmie is such a blessed sister.  I hope all the love and encouragement that she's shared with us comes back to her ten fold.


----------



## Keen (Jan 29, 2010)

My condolences to her family. I will keep her in prayers.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh thank you for this thread. 

SHIMMIE (when you read this), 

We love you with for your encouraging words and beautiful spirit. I can only imagine that your mother was just as beautiful of a person. My prayers are that you and your family find comfort, joy, and peace in the time of mourning. But rejoice that she is with our heavenly Father. I love you sis.


----------



## JinaRicci (Jan 29, 2010)

Aww... so sorry for her loss.  Praying for you and your family Shimmie.


----------



## dlewis (Jan 29, 2010)

How awful.  I love you Shimmie and I'm praying for you.


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Jan 29, 2010)

My condolenses to you and your family


----------



## loolalooh (Jan 29, 2010)

Sending my condolences.  Praying for you and your family, Shimmie.


----------



## Reminiscing (Jan 29, 2010)

Praying for you and your family Shimmie.  May God bring you comfort at this time.


----------



## Zuleika (Jan 29, 2010)

So sorry to hear this Shimmie.


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm very sorry. May the Lord be with you and your family.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this.  Shimmie, I'm praying for you and we all love you. . .sending warm hugs to you and yours.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Jan 29, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss


----------



## pebbles (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Her mom had a heart attack and passed away about an hour or so ago.
> 
> She said that her mom passed peacefully, and so she is comforted with that.
> 
> ...



Shimmie's been a good daughter and a trooper. She's been dedicated and devoted to the care of her mother during such a difficult period, and it's a blessing that the LORD had her mother pass in peace. May the LORD bless Shimmie and comfort her in her moment of sorrow. 

I love you very much, Shimmie. You know that!


----------



## Country gal (Jan 29, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear that Shimmie is going through it right now. I know her faith will see her through.


----------



## Honey6928215 (Jan 29, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about Shimmie's loss.  My heart and prayers goes out to her family.


----------



## MA2010 (Jan 29, 2010)

Shimmie,

I am so sorry for your loss sis. Know that I am thinking about you and your family. Love you with the love of Christ!


----------



## Lola28 (Jan 29, 2010)

Man oh man, Shimmie you are certainly in my prayers . So sorry to hear.


----------



## JFemme (Jan 29, 2010)

My condolences, Shimmie...:Rose: I'm so sorry for your loss...


----------



## Nefertiti0906 (Jan 29, 2010)

My condolences to you and your family


----------



## Glib Gurl (Jan 29, 2010)

N&W - Thank you for posting.

Shimmie, I am praying for your strength and encouragement during this time. I am so glad your mother went peacefully. 

((((hugs)))


----------



## Laela (Jan 29, 2010)

Shimmie, my condolences to you and your family! Keep the faith, we know God is with you.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 29, 2010)

You ladies are so loving and caring....I can't wait for her to see how loved she truly is on this forum.  Ya'll made me cry....

Pebbles, you are right....she was a dedicated and devoted daughter to her mom in her time of need.  She constantly talked about how much her mom meant to her, and how her mom would make her laugh....she always made me feel better about my mom everytime she told me stories about her mom. 

Remember how she always shared how her mom would tell her stories about Jesus when she was a little girl....and all those precious songs she would sing with her?  I loved those stories because they were so sweet and loving....

May Shimmie always have those sweet memories of her mom, and I hope that Shimmie will continue to share those stories with us.....Shimmie tells the best stories!!!!

I love you, Shimmie!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh My. Please tell Shimmie I am very sorry for her loss. Shimmie and her family are def. in my prayers.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 29, 2010)

Highly Favored8 said:


> Oh My. Please tell Shimmie I am very sorry for her loss. Shimmie and her family are def. in my prayers.


I will tell her...I promise.


----------



## Crown (Jan 29, 2010)

Praying for you, Shimmie 
My condolences to you and your family.
May God bless you and comfort you.


----------



## runwaydream (Jan 29, 2010)

im so sorry, saying a prayer right now


----------



## donna894 (Jan 29, 2010)

Aww.... Precious Shimmie!  I am so saddened by this.  Please know that we are lifting you and your family up in prayer.  I know our Lord is comforting you and seeing you through this.


----------



## comike (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know.  Her and her family are in my prayers....God bless and keep you.


----------



## YankeeCandle (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh no, not her mommy!  

Shimmie's gentle spirit always make this a nicer place. Now her mommy's spirit can give light to those no longer here on earth.


----------



## maxineshaw (Jan 29, 2010)

Shimmie, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.  I'll be praying for you and your family.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 29, 2010)

YankeeCandle said:


> Oh no, not her mommy!
> 
> Shimmie's gentle spirit always make this a nicer place. Now her mommy's spirit can give light to those no longer here on earth.


This is such a sweet post


----------



## madamdot (Jan 29, 2010)

Shimmie, my condolences to you and your family. You will all be in my prayers!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 29, 2010)

................


----------



## Natural Love (Jan 29, 2010)

My earnest condolensces to Shimmie and her family during this difficult time...


----------



## frizzy (Jan 29, 2010)

We love you Shimmie.


----------



## divya (Jan 29, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your loss, Shimmie. Praying for you and your family. Have faith that one day soon you will see your mother again!


----------



## Mocha5 (Jan 29, 2010)

Awww, Shimmie Poo, my heart hurts just knowing you're hurting.  You are a true testament to who your mother was.  I thank God she planted the seed in you early.  What a wonderful, caring, loving mother.  She gave you the priceless, unmatchless gift of Christ.  And look what you did with that gift!  You always let your light shine even when it's rejected.  You continuously encourage and edify even when not embraced.  I can only pray that my daughter's spirit is half as sweet and loving as yours.  Thank you for the constant warmth and glow of your love.    

I've once heard it said your loved one is no longer "dead in your past" - your loved one is now "fully alive in your future" - which is heaven.  So may you forget those things which are behind and reach forward to those things which are ahead. Press toward the goal for the prize of the upward call of God in Christ Jesus." (Philippians 3:13-14)  

May He wrap his loving arms around you and keep you under the canopy of His love, comfort, and peace.


----------



## nurseN98 (Jan 29, 2010)

My condolences to you and your family Shimmie! May God comfort you all!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 29, 2010)

Mocha5 said:


> Awww, Shimmie Poo, my heart hurts just knowing you're hurting.  You are a true testament to who your mother was.  I thank God she planted the seed in you early.  What a wonderful, caring, loving mother.  She gave you the priceless, unmatchless gift of Christ.  And look what you did with that gift!  You always let your light shine even when it's rejected.  You continuously encourage and edify even when not embraced.  I can only pray that my daughter's spirit is half as sweet and loving as yours.  Thank you for the constant warmth and glow of your love.
> 
> I've once heard it said *
> 
> ...


This is beautiful


----------



## HERMOM (Jan 29, 2010)

My Sister in the Lord Shimmie - How Great is Our God - He  gave us His only Son so we never have to be separated from our loved ones. Let the peace of knowing your mother is in the loving arms of our Lord comfort you. Know you will see her again.


----------



## Duchesse (Jan 29, 2010)

My prayers to you and your family at this time Shimmie. You are such a light on this board and I know Gods peace and angels will be with you.


----------



## GodsPromises (Jan 29, 2010)

Shimmie you are in my prayers.  You have always been there for us and we will be there for you. If you need anything at all please just let us know.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jan 29, 2010)

Shimmie - May the Lord give you peace and comfort during this time.

Love,
PinkPebbles


----------



## determine3 (Jan 29, 2010)

Awww Shimmie, I was coming in here to share a word the Lord gave me about you!  Precious words of course!

Be blessed Dear Shimmie!  May God keep you upright in your time of need.  May he hold your BEAUTIFUL Mom close to his side in Heaven.  

GOD BLESS


----------



## AMJMJR (Jan 29, 2010)

I will be praying for you and your family during this difficult time.  May God comfort you.


----------



## Candygirl (Jan 29, 2010)

Shimmie youi and you family are in my prayers. You have always been there for me whenever I needed you.Now, I am here for you.Stay Strong! Love,Candygirl. Hugs!


----------



## Netta1 (Jan 29, 2010)

My condolences as well....


----------



## MoniintheMiddle (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh no.  I will definitely pray for her.  Shimmie is always an inspiration for me so I will keep her lofted  in prayer....


----------



## Allandra (Jan 29, 2010)

(((((hugs)))))

Oh my.  I'm so sorry to hear this.

Thank you for keeping us posted.

I will keep Shimmie and her family in my thoughts and prayers.

(((((hugs)))))


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 29, 2010)

Im sorry for your loss shimmie, may god grant you peace and comfort during this difficult time. I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## prettynatural (Jan 29, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss, my God continue to comfort you and your family during this time.


----------



## Nayeli (Jan 29, 2010)

Just said a prayer for you. ((((HUGS)))). 

I don't post much here Shimmie, I mostly just read. But I'd like you to know that there was a thread during which you said some words that touched me so much that I copied and pasted them in a letter to post to my mother, to give her some encouragement.

Because your mother gave life to you, I was able to help my mother. And for that, I appreciate her.


----------



## Mocha5 (Jan 30, 2010)

Shimmie Poo, KLB sends her love.  Says she is praying for you and your family.


----------



## PG480 (Jan 30, 2010)

Dear Shimmie,                                                                                    my prayer is that God comforts and keep you and your family during this difficult time. I pray that you are continuously strengthened and supported throughout. You have been such a blessing to the CF. God bless you and looking forward to an update on how you are doing.


----------



## DragonPearl (Jan 30, 2010)

It saddens me to hear of your loss.



Prayers going up for you and your family.


----------



## discobiscuits (Jan 30, 2010)

Dearest Shimmie.  your loss is our loss. My heart & thouhts are with you. Anything you need within my power let me know. I know that even in this situation, you will have a beautiful testimony & draw others closer to the Lord.


----------



## momi (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know Nice & Wavy.

I will be praying for you Sister Shimmie... I too have lost my mother and I know that there arent many words that can help.  I am certain you are finding your strength in The Lord and His Word as you do always...


----------



## Janice (Jan 30, 2010)

My heart and prayers are with you and your loved ones Shimmie. We know that those that are in Christ are not dead but present with the Lord. You will always remain a strong fortress to all of us even at this present hour. Now its time for the angels to comfort you and bring you peace as you have given so much of us. God bless you sweetpea!


----------



## Blessed626 (Jan 30, 2010)

Shimmie, I pray that you and your family will continue to feel God's peace and love even through this tough time. We all love you and appreciate your words of faith and encouragement! If any of us is strong enough to make it through such a trial, it is you!


----------



## Ije4eva (Jan 30, 2010)

Despite everything you're facing you still find a way to love and support so many hurting people on this board.  You are a bonafide blessing, may the Lord meet you during this trying time and be your peace and comfort. Amen. We all love you for who you are and what you've been to the spirit here.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Jan 30, 2010)

So sorry Shimmie,


----------



## sweetjam2 (Jan 30, 2010)

My condolences to her family. May God grant you the peace that surpasses all understanding.


----------



## Itllbeokbaby (Jan 30, 2010)

Please accept my condolences, to you and your family and loved ones. Praying for you.


----------



## Ladybelle (Jan 30, 2010)

May the God of comfort wrap his arms tightly around you. 

2 Cor 1:3-7
Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of mercies and the God of all consolation, who consoles us in all our affliction, so that we may be able to console those who are in any affliction with the consolation with which we ourselves are consoled by God. For just as the sufferings of Christ are abundant for us, so also our consolation is abundant through Christ. If we are being afflicted, it is for your consolation and salvation; if we are being consoled, it is for your consolation, which you experience when you patiently endure the same sufferings that we are also suffering. Our hope for you is unshaken; for we know that as you share in our sufferings, so also you share in our consolation


----------



## Sweet C (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know Nice and Wavy

Shimmie, we just want to let you know that we love you and we are keeping you and your family covered in prayer.  You have always been such an inspiration to us on the board keeping your posts bathed in love, but firm in God's Word.  So I just encourage you to keep standing firm on the Word that is already in you and continue to allow the Holy Spirit to comfort you and continue to build you.  We all Love you!!!!

John 14:16-18 (KJV)

16And I will pray the Father, and he shall give you another Comforter, that he may abide with you for ever; 

17Even the Spirit of truth; whom the world cannot receive, because it seeth him not, neither knoweth him: but ye know him; for he dwelleth with you, and shall be in you. 

18I will not leave you comfortless: I will come to you. 






With truth and God's Spirit, we have nothing to fear.


----------



## mrselle (Jan 30, 2010)

Thinking of you Shimmie and keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## joy2day (Jan 30, 2010)

Very sorry to hear this... I too pray that the peace of God that passes all understanding be with you and your family Shimmie in your time of sorrow.

For one that always has such an encouraging word for others, I pray that you find encouragement in your time of bereavement.

God Bless you.


----------



## Prudent1 (Jan 30, 2010)

N&W,
Thanks for letting us know about Shimmie's mom. 

For you Shimmie(when you return to the forum), know that we are all praying for you and your family.
I will share a few of my favorite passages that help me stay focused when I am dealing with the loss of a loved one. 
:blowkiss:   
*Rom 12:15*- _Rejoice with those who rejoice; mourn with those who mourn. _

*John 3:16*- _For God so loved the world that He gave his one and only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life._

*IThes 4:13, 14*- _But I do not want you to be ignorant, brethren, concerning those who have fallen asleep, lest you sorrow as others who have no hope. For if we believe that Jesus died and rose again, even so God will bring with Him those who sleep in Jesus_.

*Isa 43:2*- _When you pass through the waters, I will be with you; And through the rivers, they shall not overflow you. When you walk through the fire, you shall not be burned, Nor shalll the flame scorch you._

*Heb 4:15,16*- _For we do not have a High Priest who cannot sympathize with our weaknesses, but was in all points tempted as we are, yet without sin. Let us therefore come boldly to the throne of grace, that we may obtain mercy and find grace to help in the time of need._

*Isa 41:10*- _Fear not, for I am with you; Be not dismayed, for I am your God. I will strengthen you, Yes, I will help you, I will uphoold you with My righteous right hand._

*II Cor 5:8*- _We are confident, I say,  and would prefer to be away from the body and at home with the Lord._

*Psa 37:18*- _The LORD knows the days of the upright, And their inheritance shall be forever._

*I Cor 15:54,55*- _So when this corruptible has put on incorruption, and this mortal has put on immortality, then shall be brought to pass the saying that is written: "Death is swallowed up in victory." "O Death where is your sting? O Hades, where is your victory?_

*Rev 21:4*- _And God will wipe away every tear from their eyes: there shall be no more death, nor sorrow, nor crying. There shall be no more pain, for the former things have passed away._

*Rev 22:13*- _I am the Alpha and Omega, the First and the Last, the Beginning and the End._


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 30, 2010)

Precious Loves ---- and this I embrace upon *each and everyone of you... *

"Thank You" --- with all of my heart, thank you.  

Everything is a 'blurr' right now.  The Reality is beginning to settle in and I have to realize that this is not dream, it's real.  Even though I knew this coming, I have to let her go.  I'm not ready to do this.  Not ready. Not today.   Not today.  Maybe tomorrow, but not today.  

When we left her in the hospital room, she was in a soft and peaceful sleep, so gentle, so warm.  Even though at that time she had passed away, this is how I 'feel' her right now, just lying in the bed, soft and peaceful, sleep.  She had no pain or trauma; the doctors were so gentle with her and with us.   So just for today, she's asleep.   I can't step into the Reality threshhold yet.  Not today.    

I'm having 'moments' when I'm 'up' and then 'down'.   

But I'm not out, for I was able to select a beautiful Gown for my mom... it's a 40's style, with elegance and grace.  It drapes all the way to her feet with a satin border.  And of course it looks like a _Dancing Gown_, Ginger Rogers style.  I going to get a pair of satin slippers to match.

For a certainity, God has blessed me with a beautiful reality from each and everyone of 'you' who are real to me and I love you, each of you, 'all'.  

Ladies, you're each a class act, *each one of you*, individually and collectively, a class act each of you are.   Your love and prayers mean more than you will ever know.      :Rose:


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 30, 2010)

Shimmie said:


> Precious Loves ---- and this I embrace upon *each and everyone of you... *
> 
> "Thank You" --- with all of my heart, thank you.
> 
> ...


Oh, Shimmie.....


----------



## plainj (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Oh, Shimmie.....



N&W, I too agree. Thanks for posting this thread.
Shimmie, I also know what it's like to lose a mother. I know that you know that Jesus is with you. As you go through the next few days, weeks, and months sense His presence all around you. Feel your hand in His hand. Feel His arms around you in a warm hug holding you up with strength, peace and comfort. Your sisters here at CF love you dearly and are so lifting you up to Him. He hears.:heart2:


----------



## onelove08 (Jan 30, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this. My prayers are with you and your family!!


----------



## Browndilocks (Jan 30, 2010)

Shimmie you have my condolences. :Rose:


----------



## Lady Esquire (Jan 30, 2010)

Shimmie, may your mother rest in peace and may God give you strength.


----------



## divinefavor (Jan 30, 2010)

My sincere condolences to you Shimmie and to your family!  I pray for strength and comfort.


----------



## newbiemom (Jan 30, 2010)

Shimmie. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## varaneka (Jan 30, 2010)

praying for God to send His Comforter to you and your family!


----------



## shinyblackhair (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss Shimmie! You will be in my prayers.


----------



## Vshanell (Jan 30, 2010)

Shimmie,

You and your family are in my thoughs and prayers.  God bless you sweetie.


----------



## Nenah (Jan 30, 2010)

My prayers are with you and your family. Have solace knowing she is resting beside the lord.


----------



## dimechiq (Jan 30, 2010)

OMG I pray for you and your family.

May Jesus surround you with consolation and peace beyond your understand.

Don't hesitate to write me if you need someone to talk to. I seriously mean this. Bless you.


----------



## GloriousPraise (Jan 30, 2010)

My deepest condolences..and my most sincere prayers for you and your family.  May the encouragement and strength you've provided to others come back to you now 100 fold.


----------



## neenzmj (Jan 30, 2010)

My prayers are with you, Shimmie.


----------



## lilanie (Jan 31, 2010)

Shimmie, I am holding you up in prayer and truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bunny77 (Jan 31, 2010)

Praying for Shimmie!


----------



## january noir (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh my!  I'm so sorry to hear this.   I'm praying for Shimmie and her family.   RIP Shimmie's Mom.


----------



## kayte (Jan 31, 2010)

May God of peace and may the peace of God which surpasses all human understanding
be in heart and mind with Shimmie and family.
May her beloved mother rest in the Everlasting Arms


----------



## southernstyle (Jan 31, 2010)

Shimmie,

I am so very sorry for your loss.  You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## DarkHair (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry for your loss Shimmie. I'll keep you and your family lifted in prayer.


----------



## Chrissy811 (Jan 31, 2010)

Praying that you and your family find peace and comfort, Shimmie.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 31, 2010)

Ladies,

I spoke with Shimmie a little while ago, and although she is hurting for her mom, she is at peace in knowing that her mom is with the Lord.  

She said to tell each of you that she so appreciate you and your love toward her and her family during this time and she is so grateful to have so many sisters in the Lord who love her.

She sends her love....
   :blowkiss:        

She also said...."I'll be back"

Blessings,

N&W


----------



## Aveena (Jan 31, 2010)

So sorry to hear this! :-(  My thoughts and prayers are with Shimmie and her family.


----------



## A.Marie (Jan 31, 2010)

My prayers go out to you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 31, 2010)

Shimmie you are in my prayers, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mortons (Jan 31, 2010)

I hope things get better for you Shimmie. I'm sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jan 31, 2010)

Shimmie, I pray that Holy Spirit will comfort you and your family more than you could ever hope, dream or pray...

You've always been there for me, and I wish I could do more.  

I pray God's Blessings upon you and yours and that you'll experience God, Holy Spirit and Jesus, our Saviour in an even greater measure than before through this ordeal.  

We Love You, Sis!!!


----------



## loved (Jan 31, 2010)

May the Lord's comfort shelter your heart in this difficult time dear sister.


----------



## MSee (Jan 31, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss Shimmie. I'll like to share my favorite verse of hope when a loved one graduates to a better place.

And God shall wipe away all tears from their eyes; and there shall be no more death, neither sorrow, nor crying, neither shall there be any more pain: for the former things are passed away. Revelations 21:4

My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## magviv (Jan 31, 2010)

Praying for you and your family . . .


----------



## Averoigne (Jan 31, 2010)

You and your family are in my prayers, Shimmie.  I'm praying for your comfort, peace and strength.


----------



## Pooks (Feb 1, 2010)

Dear Shimmie

I can only imagine your pain.  I am very sorry for your loss and will pray for your strength.  May the Lord comfort you as only He can.  Much love, pook.


----------



## Uber (Feb 1, 2010)

Am gonna pray!


----------



## sylver2 (Feb 1, 2010)

My condolences shimmie. ((hugs))


----------



## MoMo (Feb 1, 2010)

Dearest Shimmie, my heart aches for your loss. You are such a beautiful person and you have been a blessing to me on this forum.  You and your family are in my prayers.  May GOD bless you at this time.  Much love.


----------



## PatTodd (Feb 1, 2010)

So sorry to hear this.  Prayers to Shimmie and thank you sis for the information.


----------



## Almaz (Feb 1, 2010)

Shimmie I am praying for you dear


----------



## FlowerHair (Feb 1, 2010)

Shimmie, please accept my condoleances :Rose:
I will pray for you and your family.

I know your mother must have been an awesome woman, because you are so caring and giving yourself.


----------



## CoilyFields (Feb 1, 2010)

Completely and Utterly in my prayers...


----------



## Renovating (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear about your loss, Shimmie. I'm praying for your strength and peace. 

Jeremiah 31:13 "... *For I will turn their mourning into joy, and will comfort them, and make them rejoice from their sorrow*."


----------



## beverly (Feb 1, 2010)

Shimmie, you are in my prayers lady, sending alot of love your way.:heart2:


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Feb 1, 2010)

FlowerHair said:


> Shimmie, please accept my condoleances :Rose:
> I will pray for you and your family.
> 
> I know your mother must have been an awesome woman, because you are so caring and giving yourself.


 
I agree flowerhair 

Bless you and your family Shimmie


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Feb 1, 2010)

*Sorry for your lost... *


----------



## HWAY (Feb 1, 2010)

Shimmie, I am praying for you and your family.  ((((HUGS)))) to you during this time of sorrow.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm sorry for your lost.


----------



## biancaelyse (Feb 1, 2010)

Shimmie is such a sweet spirit.  May God comfort you at this time sweet lady.


----------



## poetist (Feb 1, 2010)

Shimmie - you are such a blessing to this forum. You are in my prayers!


----------



## lonesomedove (Feb 1, 2010)

Shimmie you and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Feb 1, 2010)

I can't imagine the pain of losing my mum. God bless you Shimmie. I'm glad your mum went to be with the Lord peacefully. *HUGS*
Earth has no sorrow heaven cannot heal.


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Feb 1, 2010)

My condolences Sweet~Shimmie. I'll keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.

God Bless!


----------



## VirtuousGal (Feb 1, 2010)

My prayers are with you Shimmie, I firmly believe that God will provide you with the comfort you need. 





*Frisky* said:


> oh no I am so sorry to hear this
> 
> It is devastating to lose a parent even if you are somewhat prepared for it.
> 
> Prayers to you Sister Shimmie..we love you


----------



## ladyofvirtue (Feb 2, 2010)

*May the HOLY SPIRIT comfort you both now and forevermore.*


----------



## HoneyA (Feb 2, 2010)

I am truly sorry to hear this. My prayers are with you and your family Shimmie.


----------



## F8THINHIM (Feb 2, 2010)

Shimmie,
I know there are no words to express the pain of losing a mother.  But I do know that Love never dies.  Please know that you and your family are in my prayers!

I pray you will be engulfed in the Love, Comfort and Blessing of the Lord, Jesus Christ!


----------



## genesis132 (Feb 2, 2010)

My condolences to you and your family Shimmie


----------



## royalty84 (Feb 2, 2010)

Shimmie,

I've always seen you minister comfort & peace to those who were hurting on this board, and it's good to see that you're reaping what you've sown to others on here!! My prayer for you is Isaiah 61:3 -that the Father would bestow on you a crown of beauty instead of ashes, the oil of gladness instead of mourning, and a garment of praise instead of a spirit of despair...I pray that God would bring you and your family *much* comfort, *much* peace, and *much* strength during this very difficult time that you & your family are going through. I hope you continue to feel our prayers!!


----------



## Minx (Feb 2, 2010)

Shimmie,

I know you don't know me but back in 2007 I was going through a terrible relationship. I was feeling so lost and distraught when I posted in the Christian forum looking for some advice and direction.

Well you gave me strength to tackle my situation head on and gave me what I needed with your sage advice.
Your kind words and your prayers are what got me through that dark period, those tough days and nights.
You will never know the effect that you had on my life by being there for me in my hour of need.

So now, during this trying time in your life, I would like to return the favor by offering you my prayers and my support.

I am so sorry to hear about your mother passing. 
I know that you know she is with her King. 
Be comforted in knowing that you will see her again one day and that she is happy and safe in the arms of the Lord.

Please continue to be strong and as always, keep the faith.
I will be praying for you and your family.

Your sister in Christ,
Minx


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 2, 2010)

royalty84 said:


> Shimmie,
> 
> I've always seen you minister comfort & peace to those who were hurting on this board, and it's good to see that you're reaping what you've sown to others on here!! My prayer for you is Isaiah 61:3 -that the Father would bestow on you a crown of beauty instead of ashes, the oil of gladness instead of mourning, and a garment of praise instead of a spirit of despair...I pray that God would bring you and your family *much* comfort, *much* peace, and *much* strength during this very difficult time that you & your family are going through. I hope you continue to feel our prayers!!


Amen!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 2, 2010)

Minx said:


> Shimmie,
> 
> I know you don't know me but back in 2007 I was going through a terrible relationship. I was feeling so lost and distraught when I posted in the Christian forum looking for some advice and direction.
> 
> ...



This is beautiful....Shimmie is gonna cry, I just know it


----------



## ceecy29 (Feb 3, 2010)

I pray God gives you and your family the strength to bear the loss of your mom, Shimmie!!!


----------



## naijamerican (Feb 4, 2010)

Shimmie, I can't even begin to express my sincerest condolences to you, who have been so kind and so giving to so many women here and in your real-life interactions. You are truly a blessing to so many women, and I am always convicted and inspired by the ways that you witness on this forum. You have encouraged so many women and I am always touched by the words you speak/type. I have deep respect and admiration for you. You are a true testament to the fact that if you teach a child in the way he should go, he will never depart from it. Your blessed mother taught you the way that you should go, and not only have you not strayed, but also, you have kept others on that same path. I will keep you in my prayers but I rejoice for the life that she led and the life that she continues to lead in the Lord. I rejoice that even when you don't feel equipped to handle the pain of her transition, that God will lift you up and strengthen you. I hope that we can help carry your burden as you have done for so many women here. I say this with much love and, again, will continue to pray for you and your family.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 4, 2010)

I just spoke to Shimmie, and she wanted me all to give you a message:

She said that the closer its getting to the funeral (Sunday - viewing & Monday - funeral) it's getting really hard for her.  She has been so busy with so many things that she hasn't been able to get onto the forum to thank everyone, but that after Monday, she will be on to share with all of us and to thank each one of us, individually.

She said that she appreciates everyone and love you all so much.  Please keep her in prayer the closer it gets to the funeral...she is having such a difficult time.

Also, she said that she has received the pm's you all have sent (she gets them in her email at home) and that she will answer them all as soon as she can.

God bless you all


----------



## Sashaa08 (Feb 4, 2010)

I didn't know Shimmie's mother passed away.  Thank you, Nice & Wavy for keeping us posted and checking in with her. 

I am praying for you and your family, Shimmie!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 4, 2010)

Sashaa08 said:


> I didn't know Shimmie's mother passed away.  Thank you, Nice & Wavy for keeping us posted and checking in with her.
> 
> I am praying for you and your family, Shimmie!


You are welcome, Sashaa and thank you for praying for her and her family.


----------



## sidney (Feb 4, 2010)

*He who dwelleth in the secret  place of the Most High 

shall abide under the shadow of the Almighty. 

He will cover you with his feathers, 

and under his wings you will find refuge; 

his faithfulness will be your shield and rampart*.

Psalm 91


Dearest Shimmie,
I pray you abide in that secret place.  That place of comfort under the wings of your Almighty Father.  May he comfort and protect you, and cover you with his feathers.  May he keep you.  May you find refuge there in his arms.  I will continue to pray for you as Sunday approaches.  If things get more and more difficult, I pray that you find that secret place where his perefect love and protection resides.


----------



## CinnaMocha (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you N &W for letting us know, I definitely will keep Shimmie and her family in my thougths and prayers...


----------



## DreamLife (Feb 6, 2010)

So sorry to hear about her loss. Will be praying for her and her family.


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh Shimmie, i'm so so sorry for your loss  :Rose: I pray that God strengthens you and your family at this time and as you trust Him that He fills your heart with a peace that surpasses all understanding. You will see her again ... and in a much better place. 

Lots of love, hugs, kisses, and prayer,

Topsy x


----------



## LatterGlory (Feb 7, 2010)

The Plan of the Master Weaver[/I][/B]

My life is but a weaving between the Lord and me,
I may not choose the colors, 
He knows what they should be,
For He can view the pattern upon the upper side,
While I can see it only on this, the underside…

Sometimes He weaveth sorrow, which seemeth strange to me, 
But I will trust His judgment, and work on faithfully, 
‘Tis He who fills the shuttle, and He knows what is best, 
So I shall weave in earnest, leaving to Him the rest…


Not till the loom is silent and the shuttles cease to fly
Shall God unroll the canvas and explain the reason why -
The dark threads are as needed in the Weaver’s skillful hand
As the threads of gold and silver in the pattern He has planned.

  :Rose:


----------



## ToyToy (Feb 7, 2010)

Shimmie, I'm so sorry for your loss!!! I pray that you will receive peace and comfort from God! (((hugs)))


----------



## honeycomb719 (Feb 7, 2010)

Im kinda late finding this thread, but Shimmie you and your family are still in my prayers. Your post are always uplifting and inspiring. God Bless you sis.


----------



## Crown (Feb 8, 2010)

Thinking of you and praying for you, Shimmie.
It's a very difficult time. But you know that God already provided for your comfort and your peace, not only for you but for all the family. Let His grace and the time heal you from this loss.
Blessing.


----------



## paradise1975 (Feb 8, 2010)

Shimmie,

You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. I pray that God will comfort you and give you peace and rest in Him. May his loving embrace surround you and carry you through this difficult time. 

May God bless you


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Feb 8, 2010)

Praying for you Shimmie, and your family


----------



## lejardinier (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh my prayers and thoughts are with you during this time dear Shimmie. You have always been a strong and clear beacon on the power of prayer. God bless you and your family during this time and always.


----------



## Renaylor (Feb 13, 2010)

My prayers go out to Shimmie and her family. Loss of a parent is tough-I've been through it once-but God heals all wounds with time and his love.


----------



## sunnysmyler (Feb 14, 2010)

Dearest Woman of GOD, I pray for God's loving arms to wrap around you and your family during your time of mourning. I know that you are a Strong Woman, but death test the strongest of faith. You are so beautiful and such an encouraging inspiration to me!!!!!     

Father God, I thank you for my Sister Shimmie, Father I thank you for encouraging her heart and mind during this difficult time in her life. Lord, I thank you for being her strength where she is weak. Thank you, that you promised in Your Word that you'd never leave or forsake us. Thank you for in advanced for the awesome testimony Shimmie will have to share with all of us her sisters in Christ, in Jesus Christ name, AMEN!


----------



## michc (Feb 14, 2010)

Only just saw this thread about precious Shimmie's mum. Shimmie and her family and loved ones are in my prayers


----------



## *~just-if-I'd~* (Feb 15, 2010)

I had to come out of lurking to tell Shimmie that my prayers are with you & your family. You've been such a blessing to me & you don't even know it.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 15, 2010)

*~just-if-I'd~* said:


> I had to come out of lurking to tell Shimmie that my prayers are with you & your family. You've been such a blessing to me & you don't even know it.


Amen...  Welcome!!!


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi Nice & Wavey, How is Sister Shimmie? I really & truly miss her inspiring post.

 Shims... I miss you!!!


----------



## Laela (Mar 3, 2010)

I thought about Shimmie this week, too... I hope all's well with her and her family... Her inspiring posts on marriage are a blessing to the Forum.


----------



## yodie (Mar 3, 2010)

Shimmie, praying that God hold you and strengthen you. Sending you love and hugs.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 6, 2010)

A message from Shimmie:

_"It will be a while before I will be able to return to the forum.   My love goes out to everyone there.  I'm sorry for not coming back sooner to at least share my heart and to thank them for all of their love and prayers.   

Please let them know that I can 'feel' them.   Please let them know that during my mom's Service, I was at so much peace.  Please tell them that, my Mommie was so beautiful.   The gown I chose for her was elegant and she even had 'eyelashes' and model makeup which made her look as pretty as a Queen.   Her hair was beautiful and so soft.  I played with her curly hair, the entire time we were at the 'Family Hour' the day before her service.  She always loved it when I played with her hair at home, after I washed it for her.  So it was only 'natural' for me to play with her hair when I saw her 'at rest'.   

Now, only a LHCF Sister would understand this, 'Mommie's Hair was 'Right'.  (LOL).     

She was just that beautiful and peaceful with a soft smile on her face_    ."

***********

She has been very busy everyone...she will come back in the near future.
Continue to keep her in your prayers.

Love,

N&W


----------



## FlowerHair (Mar 6, 2010)

Thank you N&W for your update.
Tell Shimmie we're thinking of her. :Rose:


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Mar 6, 2010)

I thank God for His peace that she had during the service and I pray that she continues to feel His presence and love as she heals, in Jesus's name, Amen. Thanks N&W for the update.


----------

